# Won't start - where do I start?



## DavidR (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm looking for some help with my 2008 Simplicity with a 10hp B&S engine.

I was snowblowing this AM and it quit running. It acted like it would if it ran out of gas, but there is plenty of gas in the tank. The oil is in the full range.

I usually use the pull start, and when I do, it pulls a little easier than normal. The engine turns, but doesn't start. When I try the electric start, it turns and then backfires something terrible, but won't start.

I am somewhat mechanically inclined, but I've never done any sort of engine work other than swapping out a blown engine on an old Snapper rear-engine rider. Any ideas where to start?

Thanks very much!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I would start at the carb.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

I had a problem like yours ,wound up I had frozen water in tank ,emptied tank and put fresh fuel mixed with a little dry gas and it fixed it for me


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The easiest would be to check for spark.
Next would be to pull the fuel line and let it run into a can to see if you get a good strong flow through the hose. Could be water/ice in the tank or line or could be the line deteriorating from the inside if it's restricted.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Also, clogged vent on gas cap. Check by loosing cap. And see if it will start.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

DavidR said:


> I'm looking for some help with my 2008 Simplicity with a 10hp B&S engine.
> 
> I was snowblowing this AM and it quit running. It acted like it would if it ran out of gas, but there is plenty of gas in the tank. The oil is in the full range.
> 
> ...


 check for spark, check for fuel. clean the plug. if you have spark and fuel and it won't start, it may have sheared the keyway on the crank, and went out of time.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds to me more like broken timing key or a valve problem.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Sounds to me more like broken timing key or a valve problem.


+1
I agree with Joe. If it is pulling over easy, sounds like a stuck valve allowing compression to blow by, OR, worse case scenario, a broken piston rod.


----------



## DavidR (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I have spark and gas (I use a fuel stabilizer in all my gas cans, year round, and we have so much snow here that the gas is fresh). I am out of time today, so I'll have to wait until next weekend to work on it more.

This was supposed to replace my 25 year old blower, which was to become a backup. Thank goodness I have that old machine.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Sounds like a compression test is in order.


----------



## DANMAN (Feb 15, 2015)

Yep borrow the screw in compression gauge from autozone 

should show something

pulling the head will take you an 1 hour labor and a 6 dolar head gasket

take digital pics of your springs and conenctions before you remove them


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

Motor City said:


> Also, clogged vent on gas cap. Check by loosing cap. And see if it will start.


That was going to be my suggestion. Had this issue just last week. See if it will it run with the gas cap loose?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

First thing take out the plug and see if the piston is moving uop and down,


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

DavidR said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I have spark and gas (I use a fuel stabilizer in all my gas cans, year round, and we have so much snow here that the gas is fresh). I am out of time today, so I'll have to wait until next weekend to work on it more.
> 
> This was supposed to replace my 25 year old blower, which was to become a backup. Thank goodness I have that old machine.


Since it backfires it seems you have some spark and some gas. My old B&S backfires quite easily except when under load. My next step, since it would only take a minute, i'd take the plug out and see if its wet, then make sure its dry, don't choke it, but pour a little gas down the hole, replace plug and spin it over a few times and see if it just fires up. I'm thinking that if you had a gas flow problem by doing this you would circumvent it enough to find out.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

No harm in verifying the easy things. 

That said, the fact that the recoil start pulls easily seems like a hint that would point you to compression. Since the symptoms came on suddenly, simple wear (ie: worn rings) seem less likely, and seem to suggest that something failed suddenly. 

Compression test will eliminate a large number of things and help narrow things down.


----------

